# Chief's special



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I am torn between two pistols. I want either a chiefs special in 9mm or an xd9sc. I just bought a 4553tsw and like the feel. I am not going to carry but would like some thing on the small side. I thank you guys in advance for any helpful advice.


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Both guns work fine. I'd personally get the XD for the consistent trigger action, which is easier to shoot well. Holsters and accessories are more widely available for the XD.

On the other hand, the Chief is similar to your .45, and commonality of operation isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the Chief's Specials. I like the configuration of the de-cocker safety. Once you drill with it, you have an extremely safe pistol in your hands that you can operate quickly and efficiently. I also like the alloy frame; light and strong. 

I have heard nothing but good comments about the reliability and accuracy of the Chief's Special in 9mm. 

Good luck choosing!


----------

